

Straight White Male: The Lowest Difficulty Setting There Is - pavel_lishin
http://whatever.scalzi.com/2012/05/15/straight-white-male-the-lowest-difficulty-setting-there-is/

======
wpietri
Very relevant to a number of recent HN discussions on sexism. The opening
paragraph rings a bell:

 _I’ve been thinking of a way to explain to straight white men how life works
for them, without invoking the dreaded word “privilege,” to which they react
like vampires being fed a garlic tart at high noon. It’s not that the word
“privilege” is incorrect, it’s that it’s not their word. When confronted with
“privilege,” they fiddle with the word itself, and haul out the dictionaries
and find every possible way to talk about the word but not any of the things
the word signifies._

------
dlwiest
Is this really tech news? I'm exposed to this argument daily on Reddit, and it
hasn't changed how I feel about anything, except I'm more tired of hearing it.
What else do people intend to accomplish? I already treat my fellow humans as
equals. Do they want me to pity them?

------
mcherm
Best explanation I've ever read for what "majority privilege" means.

